# CBC - Forum on Afghanistan, Iraq, etc by Foriegn Correspondents



## GAP (1 Jun 2006)

I just sat here watching this program for the past hour, listening for the CBC correspondents to say "something" supportive about the CF. All I heard was
         how close Harper wants to be in lockstep with George Bush
         how the Afghan situation is not going to be solved by us or anybody
         how we won't touch the poppy crop, but the Taliban got rid of it
         on and on
Basically, I am disgusted!!


----------



## big bad john (2 Jun 2006)

Watched, saw, agree.


----------



## calgarytanks (2 Jun 2006)

did they at least have some kind of evidence beyond 10 second sound bites re: the PM wanting to be in "lockstep" with the POTUS?

I always thought it was to one's advantage to be in lockstep with one's closest friend and natural ally...?


----------



## GAP (2 Jun 2006)

The forum is being replayed now on newsworld


----------

